# Straight Male Fursuiters- Non existant?!



## ShadeTheWolf1994 (Mar 29, 2014)

Something i've noticed about the furry fandom is that all the guys are either really sweet and go the other way(fine by me i support all sexualities) or horribly creepy yiffers and straight. And I have yet to meet a straight male fursuiter. Why is this? As a straight female it would be nice to run into a cute guy every once in a while. So guys, why the aversion? Wheres all the male fursuiters?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2014)

The only fursuiters I know locally ore straight, both the female and the male. 
Completely irredeemably and violently insane the both of them, but straight.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a straight male fursuiter...


----------



## ShadeTheWolf1994 (Mar 29, 2014)

Were all a little mad. All the best people are. :3


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a straight male fursuiter...but I'm far from cute, trust me...I'm one ugly sumbitch.

http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/sniperfreak223/media/seppi_zps2c4ef14e.jpg.html


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2014)

ShadeTheWolf1994 said:


> Were all a little mad. All the best people are. :3


little mad is good. "I chased you with a knife because you looked at my significant other" isn't good.


----------



## ShadeTheWolf1994 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ha id love a guy like that at least id know hes loyal lol


----------



## Misomie (Mar 29, 2014)

My bf wore my suit around one day and loved it so I'd call him a fursuiter so they do exist.





ShadeTheWolf1994 said:


> Ha id love a guy like that at least id know hes loyal lol


No you don't. Obsessive jealousy means he'll never trust you, EVER. You'll lose your friends because he doesn't want you out of his sight. You'd be in an abusive relationship and he'd probably stalk you when you leave him.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a straight male furry.

Thats an anomaly in itself.


----------



## ShadeTheWolf1994 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well... You don't know me so lets leave it at that :3 I don't mind not havin male friends if they arent mutual. I'm pretty open minded x3


----------



## Joey (Mar 29, 2014)

They do exist. I follow a bunch of 'em on FA.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 29, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a straight male fursuiter...but I'm far from cute, trust me...I'm one ugly sumbitch.
> 
> http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/sniperfreak223/media/seppi_zps2c4ef14e.jpg.html



You are echelons above the average furfag.

And you have a cool beard which is a 9/10 automatically.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> You are echelons above the average furfag.



Rude! Why, I never...


----------



## TobyDingo (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm straight, my fursuit will be completed by the end of May, and i'm pretty sure i'm not a psychopath... pretty sure. I know a fair amount of others who are the same. I can't vouch that they haven't chased people around with a knife before in a psychotic rage but what they do in their spare time is their business


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm gay sraight, does that count?


----------



## Tica (Mar 29, 2014)

man, try to find a gay girl in the fandom, then complain to me about tryin' to find straight guys. . .


----------



## Hewge (Mar 29, 2014)

Tica said:


> man, try to find a gay girl in the fandom, then complain to me about tryin' to find straight guys. . .



What? Guess you're not looking very hard.

...Or I can only attract gay girls.

:[


----------



## Nashida (Mar 29, 2014)

I know a good handful locally, and more elsewhere. They are out there.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm straight, I'm a male, and I'm a fursuiter.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't own a suit.

But I do drink beer and talk cars and sport, so there goes the cute part as well.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm straight but i dont fursuit, dont think i will although i wish i had the skills to get into cosplay.
As for saneness im guess im as sane as the next furry who keeps giant spiders and dart frogs among other things as pets.



Tica said:


> man, try to find a gay girl in the fandom, then complain to me about tryin' to find straight guys. . .



You're joking right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2014)

It's easy to find anybody matching any description 'out there' on the fandom's interweb presence. 

But in reality the density of furries is low enough that small-numbers statistics predominate in any single location, and we get the false impression that certain groups are absent in the whole community.


----------



## ShadeTheWolf1994 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks fallowfox that makes alot of sense :3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 29, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a straight male fursuiter...but I'm far from cute, trust me...I'm one ugly sumbitch.
> 
> http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/sniperfreak223/media/seppi_zps2c4ef14e.jpg.html



Dats the face of true metal

______________________
I'm a straight male furry but I don't fursuit nor plan to do


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Was going to say I exist.
Then you said horribly strange.
I am. Which people find sexy


----------



## Antronach (Mar 29, 2014)

It's because some gays in the fandom find out about their sexuality from the loads of sexy male pictures floating around. That and the easily accepting nature of the fandom makes it a magnet for gays to begin with.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Mar 29, 2014)

Straight male furry fursuiter here with a wife that thinks I'm cute )  There are plenty out there, I know several.  The thing is, the straight ones don't wear their sexuality on their sleeve so you can see one and not even know it...  And yes, I act goofy as hell in suit and hug other suiters etc. so thats not such a good indicator...


BTW, just sayin...   http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-girl-in-the-fandom-that-don-t-want-to-be-gay


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> Straight male furry fursuiter here with a wife that thinks I'm cute )  There are plenty out there, I know several.  The thing is, the straight ones don't wear their sexuality on their sleeve so you can see one and not even know it...  And yes, I act goofy as hell in suit and hug other suiters etc. so thats not such a good indicator...
> 
> 
> BTW, just sayin...   http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-girl-in-the-fandom-that-don-t-want-to-be-gay


This.
Maybe if I wore something outside of my favorite black fox suit.
 I guess foxes in particular people automatically assume are homosexual


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Mar 29, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute;4693222


BTW said:
			
		

> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1186513-suggestion-for-guys-looking-for-girl-in-the-fandom-that-don-t-want-to-be-gay[/url]


Thank you so much for putting that thread. I had a good laught between page 2 and 5.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 29, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> BTW, just sayin...   http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-girl-in-the-fandom-that-don-t-want-to-be-gay



I f#!$en laughed so hard right now! Completely missed that one. XD


----------



## Copycat (Mar 29, 2014)

There are straight furries?


----------



## Abbi Normal (Mar 29, 2014)

Tica said:


> man, try to find a gay girl in the fandom, then complain to me about tryin' to find straight guys. . .



Tell me about it. It's like I'm looking for a unicorn that's an astronaut.


----------



## Agrovation (Mar 30, 2014)

Going to go out on a limb here and say that if this thread exists then there is going to be a straight male fursuiter out there.  What you describe OP sort of comes with the territory though.  It's a stereotype I know, but who would you expected to be more inclined to wear extravagant, colorful animal costumes, a gay male or a straight male?

Then again, to me it seems more important to find someone you are compatible with and care about rather than someone you share a fandom with.  Of course having both would be nice.


----------



## Xiz (Mar 30, 2014)

I've never really had a problem finding a straight female, let alone one  to date. Just be yourself and don't stress trying to find one (a male in your case). Take your time, and it  should come naturally. Worked for me. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Tica (Mar 30, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I'm straight but i dont fursuit, dont think i will although i wish i had the skills to get into cosplay.
> As for saneness im guess im as sane as the next furry who keeps giant spiders and dart frogs among other things as pets.
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm not joking. The fandom is only 30%-ish female in the first place, and of that 30% the majority are straight, and most of the rest are bi women who seem to lean towards men...

Also, you gotta remember to weed out the under-18s, which really cuts down on that 30% figure


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2014)

Tica said:


> No, I'm not joking. The fandom is only 30%-ish female in the first place, and of that 30% the majority are straight, and most of the rest are bi women who seem to lean towards men...
> 
> Also, you gotta remember to weed out the under-18s, which really cuts down on that 30% figure



Dreams=Crushed
Rofl


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 30, 2014)

Tica said:


> No, I'm not joking. The fandom is only 30%-ish female in the first place, and of that 30% the majority are straight, and most of the rest are bi women who seem to lean towards men...
> 
> Also, you gotta remember to weed out the under-18s, which really cuts down on that 30% figure


Lol, when I go to cons I see just as many females as I do males, and a shit ton of them are gay. Hell, most of my lady furiends are lesbians.  I dont know where you got your data from, but from personal experience its way off.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 30, 2014)

Tica always being so silly.


----------



## Sar (Mar 30, 2014)

ShadeTheWolf1994 said:


> Something i've noticed about the furry fandom is that all the guys are either really sweet and go the other way(fine by me i support all sexualities) or horribly creepy yiffers and straight. And I have yet to *meet* a straight male fursuiter.





> And I have yet to meet a straight male fursuiter.


So straight Fursuiters already exist and you simply generalize them as horribly creepy yiffers. Why would you want to meet one then?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 30, 2014)

Hm. Actually, why don't you give a "creep" a chance by not blowing them off right away (lol)? You said the straights were creeps and the gays were friendly. This might be do to interaction with the opposite sex. The gays feel no attraction to you so have no reason to be nervous or try to show off. The straights however might not be as creepy as they first appear as you get to know them (nerves fading, less need to impress since them have your attention). This is just a theory. Heck, I've noticed females (that I've met) are more easily creeped out than males (especially when said male is talking about sex). It might just be that they don't realize the female they're talking to finds that talk creepy because he's used to his guy friends accepting it; or he thinks that's how you flirt. I found this FB furry a week back or so. The other female around thought he was creepy. He didn't phase me because I'm used to that stuff. My mind turned it into a competition to out-freak the other. I won because he didn't message me back. XD


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2014)

I laughed so hard at your story.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 1, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Lol, when I go to cons I see just as many females as I do males, and a shit ton of them are gay. Hell, most of my lady furiends are lesbians.  I dont know where you got your data from, but from personal experience its way off.



I guess it really depends on where you are. The fur community up here in NEPA is pretty small, and it's pretty much all gay men, hell, I only know of two local female furs.


----------



## Tica (Apr 1, 2014)

the 30% figure is from ever furry survey ever...?

and yay, you know furry lesbians, I've been in the fandom since I was 16 and only met like one irl, oooo whose anecdote is more accurate? (hint: they're both equally valid experiences and also the plural of anecdote isn't data)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I guess it really depends on where you are. The fur community up here in NEPA is pretty small, and it's pretty much all gay men, hell, I only know of two local female furs.


Well I do live in cali,  the furry Mecca.  I've been to so many meets and parties I've lost count.  What bugs me, cali being the furry Mecca, is there are only 2 fucking cons.  Further Confusion and CaliFur. Another group of furs tried to start a con in Los Angeles but that lasted 2 years and was a total failure.  It was so bad most people partied in the parking lot. The name of the con didn't help either;  Antheria. Sounds like some kind of furry related STD.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 1, 2014)

Fursuiting is usually for the most expressive furries.  Fursuiting requires a lot of personality to pull off (from what I have seen) and homosexuals (from what I know) have bright personalities most of the time (statistically, I have no idea if this is true, but from my experience and from what I have seen this seems to be the most likely).

So yeah, more often than not homosexuals would be fursuiting.  I would be interested in fursuiting, but I don't have money.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2014)

Staight male suiters DO exist, but it just depends on the area, where you are, etc. The majority of them in my area are a mix of hetero-females and Homo-males. Only a small amount are male and straight.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm straight, but I'm female. I've only ever met one furry in person. He's a guy, but I'm not sure if he is straight, I would have to ask him.


----------



## Pokeyjoe (Apr 11, 2014)

Im a strait male soon to be fursuiter .... still in the process of building a suit to call my own that fits my personal fursona...  I used to rock a lion suit but that dosnt really count cause it was for work.= (still tons of fun though).


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a straight male fursuiter...but I'm far from cute, trust me...I'm one ugly sumbitch.
> 
> http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/sniperfreak223/media/seppi_zps2c4ef14e.jpg.html




...Wilfred?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> ...Wilfred?



nope, just some douche in a Hot Topic wolf hood.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

We should be friends and swap beard maintenance tips.

On-topic, I plan to fursuit... when I have the resources to make my own. Do you count bisexuals/pansexuals as "straight" in your accounts? e.e


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not sure if me gusta...


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

Shh. It's okay. Just accept it.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a straight and unavailable fursuiter.... though my back is screwed.. does that still count??


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 12, 2014)

oh,if we want to go that far, I'm still totally available


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> oh,if we want to go that far, I'm still totally available



You might end up getting jealous that my beard's longer, though


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You might end up getting jealous that my beard's longer, though



You have an actual beard at 16?!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had one my freshman year of high school, so around 14, so I guess it could be believable...some people just have way more testosterone than others.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 12, 2014)

Hewge said:


> You have an actual beard at 16?!


Ever check the selfie--er, mugshot thread?


sniperfreak223 said:


> I had one my freshman year of high school, so around 14, so I guess it could be believable...some people just have way more testosterone than others.


I asked for extra testosteroni and meatballs on my pizza. They couldn't supply enough to satisfy my craving for punching brick walls and professional wrestling. Every night I dream of running through fire and flames while shredding the eponymous guitar riffs and wishing there was something that burned a little hotter than hellfire. In the mornings, I crow louder than the rooster as I bench-press the henhouse, tipping it ever so slightly to spill the eggs into baskets below. My breakfast consists of the ones that happen to miss-- a little dirt and grime adds character to the raw morsels. In the afternoon, I charge the bulls as they dodge out of my way to avoid the derailed freight train that is my toned, well-built frame. Sometimes, they aren't quick enough, and the pure friction from the impact gives me several delicious steaks for lunch. I hone my skills in the evenings leaping across tree tops, as if to chase the setting sun. My long strides carry me to the raging rapids, where I leap into the torrent. Swimming among the aquatic denizens, I catch several in my chiseled maw. They've come to accept their fate; they know they will serve the world better in death sustaining me than they ever did as they lived.

Besides being male, I am also soon to be a fursuiter. Do I count?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 12, 2014)

wow, and all I got was crazy long ring fingers, a lovely baritone voice and alot of really unnecessary body hair...I feel like I've been gypped by the testosterone gods now.

And BTW,I'm still totally straight, so still not sure if me gusta.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> wow, and all I got was crazy long ring fingers, a lovely baritone voice and alot of really unnecessary body hair...I feel like I've been gypped by the testosterone gods now.
> 
> And BTW,I'm still totally straight, so still not sure if me gusta.



Not sure if usted entiende la broma, SeÃ±or Francotirador.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 13, 2014)

I did,'twas but sarcasm, sir.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

Aha! Witty _and_ has superb facial hair! MagnÃ­fico!


----------



## RothCabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

I know a few.straight suiters including myself. But it's not many of them by any means.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 18, 2014)

The furry fandom tends to be a bit more accepting of differing sexualities than other ones I've seen, so perhaps that's it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2014)

This thread has become the "De-herteorsexualization" zone hasn't it?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 20, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> This thread has become the "De-herteorsexualization" zone hasn't it?



That sounds like some kind of experimental US army weapon


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 20, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That sounds like some kind of experimental US army weapon



like a Gay Bomb?


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a straight male fursuiter as well.  Let me just say something though, its really weird to get hit on by other dudes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey baby you goin my way?


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm straight and, last time I checked, male.  I'd love to try wearing a fursuit, but I don't have the patience for sewing.

People used to think I was gay a lot, but then I stopped trimming my mustache, and now they treat me like I'm some sort of macho man.  People make a lot of unfounded assumptions.



sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a straight male fursuiter...but I'm far from cute, trust me...I'm one ugly sumbitch.
> 
> http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/sniperfreak223/media/seppi_zps2c4ef14e.jpg.html



*pinches your widdle cheek*   Awww, who's cute?  YOU are!

. . . don't let that undermine my previous point, ahem.




Misomie said:


> Hm. Actually, why don't you give a "creep" a chance by not blowing them off right away (lol)? You said the straights were creeps and the gays were friendly. This might be do to interaction with the opposite sex. The gays feel no attraction to you so have no reason to be nervous or try to show off. The straights however might not be as creepy as they first appear as you get to know them (nerves fading, less need to impress since them have your attention). This is just a theory. Heck, I've noticed females (that I've met) are more easily creeped out than males (especially when said male is talking about sex). It might just be that they don't realize the female they're talking to finds that talk creepy because he's used to his guy friends accepting it; or he thinks that's how you flirt. I found this FB furry a week back or so. The other female around thought he was creepy. He didn't phase me because I'm used to that stuff. My mind turned it into a competition to out-freak the other. I won because he didn't message me back. XD



Social awkwardness seems to me a more pervasive thing in the fandom than anything else.  I've gotten a lot better with people over the past few years, in no small part because I've lost a lot of care for what anyone thinks of me.  Paradoxically and unfairly, the guy worried about being seen in a good light is more likely to be the one picked out as "the creeper."  Maybe it is because most of us aren't great actors, and if you're trying to put on a show of being normal and likable, others will see that you're putting on a show and assume the worst.

It's really fun every now and then to mess with people who know me from meatspace rather than the internet.  In person, I very much look like the farm boy from a tiny town that I am*, and folks have assumptions about me based on pre-internet stereotypes.  So it really rattles their cages when I share my knowledge of and enthusiasm for the, er, unorthodox.  And bear in mind that, where I live, "Sure, I've been to lots of gay bars" is enough to make folks have conniptions.

*And boy, did I stick out like a sore thumb at anthrocon because of it.  On the plus side, it made me the go-to guy for the people who wanted to know what the deal was with the people in animal costumes, so that was pretty fun.  "Now that I've met you, I see that furries aren't so weird after all."  "Ehm, sure."


----------



## Joey (Jul 18, 2014)

Ingram_skyfox said:


> I'm a straight male fursuiter as well.  Let me just say something though, its really weird to get hit on by other dudes.



Why? I'm straight and it doesn't bother me. I find it flattering! I just politely let 'em know if it gets too much.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 18, 2014)

Im straight, and a little too young to afford a 1k costume. Maybe one day


----------



## Joey (Jul 18, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Im straight, and a little too young to afford a 1k costume. Maybe one day



Try 2.6k. My down payment alone was $800. In a few months it'll be paid off, and in about 6 months it'll be done. 

Did NOT think I could afford one either. Keep saving!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Why? I'm straight and it doesn't bother me. I find it flattering! I just politely let 'em know if it gets too much.


I wanna take you back behind the middle school and get you pregnant

Lol.

Also you should come to FC with us next year to debut your suit if its done in time.


----------



## Joey (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I wanna take you back behind the middle school and get you pregnant
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Also you should come to FC with us next year to debut your suit if its done in time.



You can just do that at FC!!

lol seriously though, I REALLY wanna go. I think I can work with them and see if they can finish it in time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> You can just do that at FC!!
> 
> lol seriously though, I REALLY wanna go. I think I can work with them and see if they can finish it in time.


Hell yeah man.  Its jan 15th,  just a couple days after my bday so its gunna be a good one! Jack the Ripper theme and the dudes from the Mongrels are gunna be there as the GOH. Im fuckin stoked.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Hell yeah man.  Its jan 15th,  just a couple days after my bday so its gunna be a good one! Jack the Ripper theme and the dudes from the Mongrels are gunna be there as the GOH. Im fuckin stoked.



Just gonna say I'm a little creeped out that it appears we're very close on the birthday spectrum...that would be a few days BEFORE mine...(mine's January 18th).


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 18, 2014)

The furry fandom is not devoid of any sexuality, gender, religion or lack of, age, race, and nationality.


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 18, 2014)

Not a furry.


----------



## vixeyy (Jul 18, 2014)

i personally didn't know straight male furries existed until i came here xD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Just gonna say I'm a little creeped out that it appears we're very close on the birthday spectrum...that would be a few days BEFORE mine...(mine's January 18th).


Oh bby


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a straight male furry. But I'm not into fursuiting, unfortunately. My main reason for that is that I think fursuits look weird, creepy, and kind of ugly most of the time. Not that I'm against those who do like it, just rather that I find it discomforting to look at. 

That said, I do like Japanese fursuits, and I might be willing to go so far as to wear one and do stuff in them (like go to conventions) if I got a hold of one in a Japanese style. They look so very adorable.










Lucius_Felix said:


> Not a furry.


Might I ask why you are here then? Curiosity? Took a wrong turn on the internet?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

Those look like any other toony style fursuits.
Are you that much of a weaboo that a fursuit has to be "Japanese" to enjoy it?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Those look like any other toony style fursuits.
> Are you that much of a weaboo that a fursuit has to be "Japanese" to enjoy it?


Yes.
...
Nah, that's not really it. There are some minute differences in style that are dealbreakers for me between the two. The way hair, eyes, and noses are done in particular.
Noses on American fursuits are generally larger and appear more "furry" instead of small little pieces of plastic. The hair on Japanese fursuits is generally shinier, has more individual strands rather than looking like cottonballs, and doesn't appear as much to be a part of the fursuit but rather more like a wig or something. The eyes are also done more like anime eyes, with more detail and shininess in the eyes. Perhaps more color variences too.

What I'm talking about is especially prominent in this picture in particular, as it may make it easier to see what I'm talking about:
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/cf/8d/a3/cf8da3495a3bb89ad1bfac9b9cabcdc6.jpg
Notice that the hair appears in strands. For a comparison to American fursuits (generally speaking), here's this:
http://www.furry.asinglelion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Fursuit-shoot.jpg
Notice that for most of those, the hair appears to be more puffy and more attached to the suit. Its also less shiny. All of the eyes in this picture are rounded and only have three colors: white, black, and [insert color name here]. Notice the size of the noses too.

Keep in mind that in no way am I xenophobic towards "American fursuits". If one was made in such a style as the Japanese ones I pointed out I would probably very much like it.


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 18, 2014)

I hadn't met a fursuiter in person until Anthrocon, which was less than two weeks ago.



Battlechili1 said:


> Might I ask why you are here then? Curiosity? Took a wrong turn on the internet?



You mistake me, sir.  I posted a picture of the President of the Neutral Planet from Futurama, and "not a furry" was meant to be a label.  He is not a furry; he's too bland.

Not entirely off base, however.  I would have laughed if someone had called me a furry a year and a half ago.  I would have been evasive six months ago.  Now, well, heck, OK then.  This community is a lot of fun.  My other friends think it's weird, but they thought I was weird anyway.  And they can't deny that Furries are good at debauchery.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucius_Felix said:


> You mistake me, sir.  I posted a picture of the President of the Neutral Planet from Futurama, and "not a furry" was meant to be a label.  He is not a furry; he's too bland.
> 
> Not entirely off base, however.  I would have laughed if someone had called me a furry a year and a half ago.  I would have been evasive six months ago.  Now, well, heck, OK then.  This community is a lot of fun.  My other friends think it's weird, but they thought I was weird anyway.  And they can't deny that Furries are good at debauchery.


Oh okay. I see. Well I'm glad you find the community fun! It really does offer a lot of nice content and is filled with a very varied and funloving group of people.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 18, 2014)

My god! My birthday is January 16. So batty's Is before mine and sniper's Is two days after. What the hell. 

Plus I had a friend who had the birthday same day as sniper, and my psychology teacher the same as mine. Just what's so special about the month nine months before :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

Capricorn party time!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2014)

yeah bitches!!! GOAT PARTY UP IN HERE!!!

(complete Capricorn thread derailment!!!)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

<-------Paws in the air like you just dont care!


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 18, 2014)

You call that apathy?  Less caring!


----------



## Rekel (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Are you that much of a weaboo that a fursuit has to be "Japanese" to enjoy it?



I have to admit I agree with Battle. There's just something about most fursuits that's off to me. But, when they're more cartoony, I'm more comfortable.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the toony ones more too, they fit more with the fandom as a whole. I was saying that the pics he posted of Japanese suits look like most other suits that aren't Japanese.


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it's just that the more realistic ones are harder to pull off.  I've seen a few that were really cool.

But the cartoony ones seem more fun anyway.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucius_Felix said:


> I think it's just that the more realistic ones are harder to pull off.  I've seen a few that were really cool.
> 
> But the cartoony ones seem more fun anyway.



the problem is that realistic suits can get REALLY creepy really fast. That "uncanny valley" thing is a bitch.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I like the toony ones more too, they fit more with the fandom as a whole. I was saying that the pics he posted of Japanese suits look like most other suits that aren't Japanese.


Do you have any pictures so I can compare the two? Were the pictures and comparisons I were using not cartoony fursuits?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have a fursuit because I'm still growing and wouldn't want to grow out of it but I plan on getting one someday. I also think I'm straight... dunno really... I'm scared to look inside myself to find out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Do you have any pictures so I can compare the two? Were the pictures and comparisons I were using not cartoony fursuits?


Please rephrase that so I can tell what you are talking about.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 19, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Please rephrase that so I can tell what you are talking about.


I mean I explained what the differences I see were. I wanted to know if you had pictures of American fursuits that looked similar to the original Japanese examples I posted. I posted pictures of American fursuits in the general style that I see them in and Japanese ones in the general style that I see them in shortly afterwards comparing how the two were different in style. I was wondering if what I posted when comparing the two wasn't accurate.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jul 23, 2014)

I have yet to get a fursuit myself.


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Jul 25, 2014)

I know plenty of straight suiters with gay sonas. Is it some sort of trend to have a non-straight sona? I know lot of people who are gay with a gay sona and that's fine, but i'm talking about the plethora of straight people with a metric tonne of gay characters, like they're afraid to make a straight one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 25, 2014)

Furry closets, they are strange things.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing but elevators and cum for suiters.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 30, 2014)

LordMoonBiscuit said:


> Is it some sort of trend to have a non-straight sona?


My fursuit isn't made for anything sexual, so why on earth would I bother to define its sexual orientation? 

I am in a relationship, and that does not stop when I dress up. Or when I draw myself in some kind of phantasy animal design.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2014)

Im gay, my sonas gay. Simple as that, considering my sona is me and I am my sona.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Im gay, my sonas gay. Simple as that, considering my sona is me and I am my sona.



I tink that makes sense. I mean, aren't fursonas meant to be based on yourself? I mean, if someone is gay, wouldn't make more sense to have their fursona be gay than to make it straight?


----------



## Rekel (Aug 3, 2014)

I've seen a ton of people that make their sonas like an alter ego. These people have a different side of them, and I suppose they decided to just throw an animal costume over it so it makes more sense. 

I do have to admit, though, I kinda feel for the whole gay/straight sona/irl thing. When I walk through the store or whatever, I see pretty girls and potentially want to meet them. I'm not at all attracted to guys.

For some reason, though, when my mind is up in the clouds and I'm thinking of furry relationships, it's ALWAYS with a dude. But nothing involving a guy in a suit, more like an actual anthro (the mere fact it's a male person underneath the suit bothers me).

It's pretty complicated and shit, but I have no explanation for why that's how I feel, and I know others that are the same way or similar.


----------



## Solyka (Aug 7, 2014)

I have to agree with OP and worse is that I'm a total ricequeen too X_X The pickings are ultra slim. 
Even worse still is that I have a strong preference for reptiles and cervidae. 

OP, I have faith that you can find Straight Male Fursuitors enough to have to count with your toes. 
You might just have to search for fursuits/suitors and kinda just snoop a little on profiles XD


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 7, 2014)

As I'm sure has already been established in the past few pages, there are straight male fursuiters just as there are straight male drag queens. You just have to look a little harder than normal.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got a rabbit fursuit, and I think I'm still a straight male after putting it on.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I just got a rabbit fursuit, and *I think I'm still a straight male after putting it on*.


Nope.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm up to two fox suits with a third in the works, and I'm still a straight male...at least my girlfriend says I'm still straight.


----------



## Joey (Aug 8, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I just got a rabbit fursuit, and I think I'm still a straight male after putting it on.



I seen't it. 

Gaaaahhd yer cute.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm with you Rekel.  Except I have yet to make an actual fursona of my own.


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 9, 2014)

Just curious.... anyone who's gay have a straight sona or anyone who's straight have a gay sona?


----------



## Rekel (Aug 9, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I'm with you Rekel. Except I have yet to make an actual fursona of my own.



I hardly have one. I just like foxes and decided to come up with a name. :v



PurryFurry said:


> Just curious.... anyone who's gay have a straight sona or anyone who's straight have a gay sona?



This guy. Though I'm not sure if you would say my _sona _is gay, because if I were to go physically act out as my sona, I wouldn't feel comfortable being a part of gay activities.

I just dig the gay pr0nz and have some serious imagination. DDDDDD


----------



## Human (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm male and straight and while I don't really identify as "furry" I'm not above the idea of suiting once or twice.
My friend who wears Cryo keeps teasing that he'll make a Blaze (Cryo's twin brother) suit for me to wear and I'd be down for that!


----------



## Wydo (Aug 14, 2014)

The thirst is strong in this thread...


----------



## ms05 (Aug 14, 2014)

All the interesting threads are.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 15, 2014)

Human said:


> I'm male and straight and while I don't really identify as "furry" I'm not above the idea of suiting once or twice.
> My friend who wears Cryo keeps teasing that he'll make a Blaze (Cryo's twin brother) suit for me to wear and I'd be down for that!



Your point of view makes me laugh because of your username. Or maybe it's the other way around.

LEAVE THIS PLACE. There's no room for HYOOMANZ here


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought everyone knew that all fursuiters are snarling male homos?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 15, 2014)

Wydo said:


> The thirst is strong in this thread...


You haven't seen nothing yet bb~



Batty Krueger said:


> I thought everyone knew that all fursuiters are snarling male homos?



Exactly. I became one once I put on my first fursuit. I was never quite the same again.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Rekel said:


> LEAVE THIS PLACE. There's no room for HYOOMANZ here



[size=+3]:C[/size]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 15, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I thought everyone knew that all fursuiters are snarling male homos?



Yup. Sorry ladies, I'm gay now :V


----------



## Bunny_RobinHood (Aug 20, 2014)

Well from what I've noticed at least in my area is that, 

I am the only straight furry in my area for about 150 + miles. That goes from male to females.... so I understand the problem your having and I want to even ask the repeat of your question.

Where are the straight female fursuiters ? ... 

Long story short though in my best opinion is that the reason people tend to be more bisexual is because they have either been to the center of this world and understand how dark and cold it is at night as you look at the stars wishing that it doesn't rain because the only thing you have over your head is the last piece of clothing you have to your name. I don't mean to sound dark, I am just speaking as in my own opinion. I have been homeless 3 times and I'm only 22. I was kicked out of my house at the age of 17 and I've had to learn how to survive. 

No I am not bisexual. But with that said. I am a person that loves to talk to anyone that is willing to talk.


----------



## Joey (Aug 21, 2014)

Bunny_RobinHood said:


> I have been homeless 3 times and I'm only 22. I was kicked out of my house at the age of 17 and I've had to learn how to survive.



Woah buddy what happened to _you_?


----------



## Bunny_RobinHood (Aug 21, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Woah buddy what happened to _you_?



When I hit the age of 17 and graduated highschool, my grandparents decided that I was a man. So they kicked me out and told me not to come back till I had done something with my life.  So I drove my truck to Athen's, Tx and I entered myself into college. After the first semester I noticed that college was only going to suck me farther into a whole that I couldn't climb out of. So I decided to drop from college so I was again homeless for a second time. I made some phone calls and paypal hired me in Chandler, Arizona. So I picked up my bag and drove to work for PayPal. Was making great money, but because of my roommate , that I had at the time, used me and stole 2,000 dollars from me. I wasn't able to stabilize my payments and I again became homeless and lost my job. I drove back to Texas and I went to my grandparents house and ask'ed if I could stay there. ( after not seeing them for 5 years ) they said yes as long as I do everything they ask, no question's asked. 

So here I am a prisoner of my grandparents, as I make call's out of state and in major cities around me looking for a job. 

That's a short bio of my life story, But at the end of the day. There is no need to pity me or even be sad for me. The man I am today is only because of the decision's that was made for me.


----------



## YenaHyena (Aug 27, 2014)

I am as straight as a man can possibly be. 
I am also sweet toward all furs, if they are sweet to me, I am not so sweet towards regular people.  It must be the animal factor as I have always loved animals.
I am married and as loyal as any dog, therefore I do not like to observe any sexuality of any kind in the fandom.  I just walk away and let them have their fun, but I will not be joining in.
Anyway to answer your question, I am a straight, pretty good looking male who is very happily married and loves being sweet to his fur buddies.


----------



## Brassfox (Aug 27, 2014)

Confirmed straight male in the process of obtaining his fursuit. I would like to think that i'm not a creep and just treat everyone nicely. Most of my friends tend to be straight but i know a few suiters who are gay or bi. So we do exist haha. As for cute, isnt everyone with a tail cute


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Nov 12, 2014)

Straight fursuiter here, though I am getting a female fursuit made, so I guess that makes me a Gender Fluid


----------



## HaloTennis (May 12, 2015)

I'm a non-yiffing non-creepy straight male fur. I'll get a fursuit someday then I'll fit this category


----------



## Dvir (May 12, 2015)

<= Strait, Non-Yiff, Non-Creepy, Fur In Process of designing a fursuit.


----------

